# Burn Out Tees



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can heat press a burn out t-shirt? Just wonder because they are so thin if it would work?


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

It'd probably look weird heat pressing it, on the really shear parts of the shirt anyway. I'm sure it's possible, just not sure of the outcome.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Can you guys let me know what a Burn Out t-shirt is?
I don't know that one yet.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Decal_Designs said:


> Can you guys let me know what a Burn Out t-shirt is?
> I don't know that one yet.


Yeah...what is a burn out shirt?????


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Here ya go: http://www.alternativeapparel.com/default.aspx?id=82&CategoryID=15&ProductID=318


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks...I didnt kinow such a thing existed. So basically its a miss dyed shirt or an bad acid washed shirt or just a shirt dragged in the dirt. How much more do I pay for this blank to get crappy production? I think its really a mistake event gone wild.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

You could say the same about treated jeans.... but between stone-washed, pebble-rolled, and distressed, they are now 90% of the market...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

well certainly not the straight t-shirt market and I have never been asked for this garment. So..to answer my initial question...what is this t-shirt? Please dont tell me about jeans...that is such apples and oranges its just plain silly.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by the "straight t-shirt" market. There's certainly a big demand from frayed and free-hemmed shirts in the fashion market. I'm guessing burntout shirts (I didn't know about them either) would fall into the same category.

If you're marketing to white shirts made for companies and events, these are clearly never going to be in demand. If you're making fashion garments, I can see them doing well.

And I think the jean analogy works well....if you're supplying a building contractors, you want bog-standard denim. If you're catering to the fashion market, treated garments are a big part.

As for the original question....no idea, sorry! Never got my hands on one!


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Burn out t-shirts are pretty big with the younger people (15-30). Its definately a vintage kind of thing. I saw TONS of stuff at the Magic Tradeshow with burn out t-shirts. I haven't tried to put a transfer on it yet, so I was just wondering if anyone else had.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a decent shirt, but personally I don't know if I want to wear something where you can see my nipples


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I like to think of a t-shirt, well, esp. white t-shirt as a blank canvas, and whatever you wanna do with it is OKAY!!! In the '80s I cut off the sleeves, a bit off the bottom and the colllar! I still have some! I say go for it if this kinda thing appeals to you! I was thinking of using Rit Dye to make some unique colors and pressing those.  Interesting topic!


----------



## lostwages (Mar 16, 2006)

I think they kind of make it look like you live in the Castro District in San Francisco. That's just my personal opinion. There's a big market for metro sexual / homosexual shirts if that's the direction you want to go in, nothing wrong with it, just not my taste. Buy one from alternative apparel and see if that's what you want.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

lostwages said:


> There's a big market for metro sexual / homosexual shirts


I think it's an enormous leap to suggest treated shirts are a "homosexual" fashion (and probably pretty offensive to many users of this forum). Meterosexual, yes, as that is a stylistic fashion trend. "Homosexual fashion trend" is just an obnoxious stereotype.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

When in doubt, read the item description I always say



24s 50/50 cotton/poly jersey burnout, 100% cotton threads, .675" blanket stitch bottom hem and sleeve, .75" 1x1 burnout rib collar, taped shoulder to shoulder, garment dyed, no shrinkage, our fabric is put through an extensive process showing years of weathering and each bit of pilling and striation in this sheer fabric captures true old vintage worn-in feel

Terry


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> Meterosexual, yes, as that is a stylistic fashion trend.


Metrosexual is just a politically correct term coined because 1) People finally decided to get some taste, and don't like being called gay, 2) Marketing a product as "homosexual style" isn't going to work very well. Like so many appellations it's all about putting people in their place and defining a safe Us and Them.

Where once it would have been acceptable (and now isn't) to say "homosexual fashion trend" metrosexual is simply subsituted - and that is no less of an obnoxious stereotype.

It is, let's face it, a load of tosh.


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow....where did this topic go? I was just wondering if the shirt would hold a transfer. Just for the record I am marketing my shirt to EVERYONE, straight, gay, bi, young, old, man, woman, transgender....doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Wow....where did this topic go? I was just wondering if the shirt would hold a transfer.


Good point  Let's keep this on that topic and if you get a test t-shirt printed, let us know how it turns out.

To me it seems like the transfer would be almost thicker than the t-shirt, so it would make the t-shirt lose some of that sheer quality. But I don't know a lot about tranfers, so I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TheJunkyard said:


> Wow....where did this topic go? I was just wondering if the shirt would hold a transfer.


Heh, fair point.

I think we just quickly concluded that 1) It probably wouldn't work very well, 2) No-one had actually tried it though, and moved on from there.


----------



## fashionista (May 24, 2006)

I buy for a boutique and we just bought a ton of these burn-out shirts with screens. The company used a metallic screen. They will retail for about $100. I have attaced a picture. I think this shirt ROCKS. It is SO SOFT and comfy. They look cool with the mettallic screen. That website makes it look like it is more see through then what it is. I'd love to find out if you are successful with it.
http://www.sidestreetboutique.com/images/IMG_1545.jpg


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually just the the shirts in yesterday so I'll be trying soon and I will let you all know how it works (or doesn't). The shirts were not really what I expected though. They aren't as see through as I though. I might also try another brand of burn outs. I'll keep you posted on the transfer process.


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

ugh, they broke my cardinal rule....never buy shirts off of hangers.


----------



## kese (Apr 24, 2008)

TheJunkyard said:


> Does anyone know if you can heat press a burn out t-shirt? Just wonder because they are so thin if it would work?


Hi, this is my first post to this forum. You can heat press burnout tees. Best settings are 170C - 180C with 8sec. pressing. There is a possibility to stick the back side of the t-shirt with the front side, so the best solution is to put a blank transfer paper inside the t-shirt.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

kese said:


> Hi, this is my first post to this forum. You can heat press burnout tees. Best settings are 170C - 180C with 8sec. pressing. There is a possibility to stick the back side of the t-shirt with the front side, so the best solution is to put a blank transfer paper inside the t-shirt.


I had not heard of these shirts before reading this thread so don't have any knowledge on pressing transfer results. I would however be interested in any results gathered with heat pressing them or any pics shared.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

Leatherneck said:


> I had not heard of these shirts before reading this thread so don't have any knowledge on pressing transfer results. I would however be interested in any results gathered with heat pressing them or any pics shared.


ditto that 
regards earl


----------

